# Welcome to Murcia?



## iampatman (Oct 24, 2018)

The tourist board encourages us but maybe some folk are not so keen. 

! Murcia Today - The Costa Calida Woos Camper Van And Motor Home Tourists At Birmingham Show

Pat


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 24, 2018)

Just popped up on my news feed. It seems quite a balanced piece compared to some of the reporting  in British news. The local campsite owners came up with the predictable"wildcampers don't put anything into the local  economy" argument though.


----------



## iampatman (Oct 24, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> Just popped up on my news feed. It seems quite a balanced piece compared to some of the reporting  in British news. The local campsite owners came up with the predictable"wildcampers don't put anything into the local  economy" argument though.



Yes, but it’s a pretty weak argument though. If you’re wild camping or staying on a campsite you still have to buy food, drink etc... I know I put about €2000 a month into the local economy while I’m here.

Pat


----------



## runnach (Oct 24, 2018)

A well balance article well researched no surprise if the author is not a motorhome owner

For any  authority it  is risk and reward I suspect not many people spend like you do, conversely people getting away with as little as possible, the exodus on French aires before the pay clerk arrives would suggest that

Channa


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 24, 2018)

iampatman said:


> Yes, but it’s a pretty weak argument though. If you’re wild camping or staying on a campsite you still have to buy food, drink etc... I know I put about €2000 a month into the local economy while I’m here.
> 
> Pat



It's always a weak argument but they don't have anything else to justify their cause.
As you and the article said, people have to eat and be entertained, they don't need sites to do that.


----------



## kenspain (Oct 24, 2018)

Having family Living in La Azohia, and just spent 3 months there on land i got this year I can see both sides of this I wont go into what i saw this year going on from some owners of motorhomes and the side of the locals after going to meetings with my brother in law and his friend who both own motorhomes. For 3 years have tried to get permission to put somewhere for motorhomes to stay but with no luck. The owner of the shop and some of the bars have said that the amount of vans that come there his takings are not a lot better in fact he thinks it puts some people of from coming into the village. As some know many flats there are summer rent and in the winter it is offered to pension clubs for cheaper. This year many properties were not rented out so they got to find someone to blame so they point the finger at motorhome owners, I had someone get upset when they saw me park up on my land and called to police to get me moved because my gate  was not finished when i got there, I am afraid some motorhome owners have given us a bad name and i think it will get harder to camp there free in time. For me personally i dont like parking surrounded by up to 100 vans like being parked in a car park last winter there was at one time 164 vans parked there.:wave:


----------

